# Rain closing windows on a Golf VI



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

I have not been able to activate this on my Golf VI, does anyone know the coding to alter to have this work. I have the rain sensors and auto closing of windows from the remote but would like to add this feature.
Thursday,14,January,2010,12:15:57:13803
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 62
72 77
VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9W****** 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV.lbl
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 G HW: 03C 906 027 F
Component: MED17.5.5 G 3428 
Revision: L1H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0AM 300 046 C HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 402 1014 
Revision: 40024 Serial number: 00000810240273
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 163B600D212600FC680D06EC841E0080B500
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AK HW: 5K0 907 044 AK
Component: Climatronic 130 0303 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 HW: 1K0 937 086 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 48180A3E9825F1C044080080140081E441510088436D8D60648000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 05110 21 0501 
Coding: 009795
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 241108 05 54  0402 
Coding: 0330AD
Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H08 9001 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 D HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0012 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 45230824606103
Coding: 30110A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 022 0507 
Serial number: 003C2D060452 
Coding: 00003134
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01003
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 B HW: 5K0 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H21 0029 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 770B00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04020
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0071 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 061108F2001370
Coding: EDA07F06401612000003
Shop #: WSC 40039 959 72029
2 Faults Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 152
Mileage: 15116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.28
Time: 11:35:10
00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 152
Mileage: 15116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.28
Time: 11:35:10

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 B HW: 5K0 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H21 0029 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03002
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667314534 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 2660 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8333056
Coding: 040004400400008200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 152
Mileage: 15116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.28
Time: 11:35:10

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AM HW: 1K0 959 701 AM
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2016 
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AG HW: 1K0 959 702 AG
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2034 
Coding: 0000948
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 2660 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8333056
Coding: 040004400400008200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 152
Mileage: 15116 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.28
Time: 11:35:10

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AL HW: 1K0 959 703 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
1 Fault Found:
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AL HW: 1K0 959 704 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by TSI Coastie at 6:35 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (TSI Coastie)*

You can try to change coding of Rain sensor only 
http://www.my-gti.com/204/volk...nroof
Hope it will help.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Spacewalker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spacewalker* »_You can try to change coding of Rain sensor only 
http://www.my-gti.com/204/volk...nroof
Hope it will help. 

Your Link is for a GOLF MKV.
The OP's post is for a Golf MKVI.
The OP's coding is foreign to any, and all, MKV coding.
So we shall let this query pass on to the "Experts"


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Tim Birney)*

I would look in (09) Central Electronics, Long Coding helper, in Byte 4. There are two documented bits there regarding the rain sensor. Please update us on the outcome.
You appear to have modules coded incorrectly or components that are not on line. What retrofits have been made to this car?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Well, is for Golf V , but also working in Touran and other car wit this same RAIN sensor. If you will check this rain sensor you will know that is not only for Your GOLF VI. 
And u didnt even say simple "thanks" ...so better stay with your finger in ****** mate, waiting for experts. .......


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Spacewalker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spacewalker* »_Well, is for Golf V , but also working in Touran and other car wit this same RAIN sensor. If you will check this rain sensor you will know that is not only for Your GOLF VI. 
And u didnt even say simple "thanks" ...so better stay with your finger in ****** mate, waiting for experts. .......

The OP (original post) was for a Golf MKVI (Mark 6), comments, and coding for a MKV (Mark 5) do not apply.
Thank you very much, and God save the Queen!


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I have tried the mygti advice previously without result hence my question here, as MkV does not always work on Mk VI. There are no retrofits to the vehicle but obviously I have the telephone activated but not fitted so will need to make this adjustment. The door malfunction has been ongoing. I will look into the coding 09 byte 4 and see what i can do. I will let you know how I go. Thanks to all


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I can't seem to post a photo or screen capture so I will type in the info.
When I go into the 09 Cent. Elect recode module and select RLS and then click the long coding helper I get a default which states 
"Sorry, no coding information is available for this ECU. If you would like to help, please send us an autoscan and controller channels map."
then clicking OK gives me Long coding 
1)00330AD
2) Continue with [Arrow down] on keyboard?[ESC] will close LCode
3)03 30 AD
Byte 0 Binary: 00000011
4)Bit 0 ticked
Bit 1 ticked
Bit 2 through to Bit 7 unticked
As none of this resembles any of the screen captures I have seen I am reluctant to start altering bits and pieces as I seem to be creating malfunctions more than clearing them.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (TSI Coastie)*

My suggestion was to check out the coding of 09, not the slave modules. 
If you leave the master module alone from the drop down and choose the long coding helper there will be documentation. I don't have any personal experience with this specific modification, but there are 2 documented bits from Byte 4 regarding the Rain sensor.
The link for MK5 body vehicles can be used as reference. Those cars had (46) modules installed and (09) was very different. I realize that Rain sensor was used on older vehicles but it has to interact properly with the newer BCM you have.

In regards to the coding changes you have already made, from the PC you use VCDS on, look in C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug for a coding log. All of the coding changes you have made to any control module should be there with date stamps. If you have uninstalled VCDS at any point it may not be complete.


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing windows on a Golf VI (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I was able to open the long coding for 09. Byte 4 had two options bit 5 and bit 6. I ticked both these boxes and now have the rain closing option appear on the MFD this has a tick box also, however I still can't make the windows or sunroof close when raining after locking and waiting several minutes. I have tried with the lights sensor on auto, the windscreen stalk in auto sensing setting and still no result. 
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a...=1244


_Modified by TSI Coastie at 9:48 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What is your current coding of RLS?


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*



maloosheck said:


> What is your current coding of RLS?[/QUOTE
> Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
> Component: RLS 241108 05 54 0402
> Coding: 0330AD
> Same as initial scan


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hmm... I have rain closing enabled but my RLS is coded:
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00479269
Not sure if this coding can be used in your case. It seems it is decimal, while your looks like hex. Have you try changing your 0330AD into 0730AD?


_Modified by maloosheck at 7:58 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_Hmm... I have rain closing enabled but my RLS is coded:
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00479269
Not sure if this coding can be used in your case. It seems it is decimal, while your looks like hex. Have you try changing your 0330AD into 0730AD?

Yes doesn't work
_Modified by maloosheck at 7:58 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TSI Coastie)*

Hi, from what I understand (from enabling it on our '07 Eos) changing the RLS coding only gives you this option in the central convenience computer.
I too cannot make this work on my mother's MY10 Eos. The options are there, the windows simply don't close.
In Central Electronics:
Byte4
Bit5: Comfort Operation Windows/Sunroof via Rain Sensor (0 = nonrecurring / 1 = pemanent)
Bit6: Comfort Operation Windows/Sunroof via Rain Sensor (Rain Closing) *active*
In the mkV cars it says inactive instead of active
Anyway, I've tried to tick/untick the options in Byte4
I've also enabled it in the MFD
but no go. Any ideas?


----------



## Coolermaniac (May 31, 2010)

I have Golf MKVI 1.4 Tsi and i'm made changes described here http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f11...f-windows-tricks-tips-43703-4.html#post497261 
"Rain close" menu appear in MFD and checked. But nothing happend then rainy. Any idias? 
Which position trigger rain sensor must be set when locking the car?


----------



## koomond (Sep 18, 2009)

I followed the link: 

http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f112/auto-closing-sunroof-windows-tricks-tips-43703-4.html 

and changed the RLS code from 03XXXX to 07XXXX on my 2010 Tiguan and it works. 

Please be reminded that you need to lock the doors and left it locked for about a min or two in order for this to work. I found this out accidentally, thinking it was not working but leaving the water on the windshield, and later found the windows and sunroof were all closed. Also, my MFD now has a "rain close" feature.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if this feature will work on an 2005 B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI model????? 



vizi


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't think the module supports it. I had a B7 A4 same as yours. Never found a way to do it.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Has any 2010+ A3 gotten this to work? 

I tried the coding change of going to 07 (mine is 02xxxx), the code was accepted but I could not get the RLS to close the windows/sunroof when they activated.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Where is your auto-scan, so people can answer you with the possible needed data?

Please post one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------

